
The Universal Scalability Law and the Mythical Man Month - yamrzou
http://blog.tacertain.com/USL-and-MMM/
======
yamrzou
If you prefer reading it on Twitter, this is the original thread :
[https://twitter.com/tacertain/status/1166039929354240002](https://twitter.com/tacertain/status/1166039929354240002)

